# New spider?



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok i speak to the kid from Brazil, and no not in a dodgy way  He keeps spiders that he catches and has a decent collection. Well he just sent ne some pics of something his friend found, and i've never seen it before, so i thought i would share them with you.... 

It's rather gorgeous.


----------



## gerrad1973 (Apr 11, 2011)

Aaaahhhhh...the Old Scotch mustachioed ladybird tarantula! So called because of its ginger hair and 'tache and ladybird-like abdomen!

Nope - never seen anything like this either.....it is pretty


----------



## b.python (Nov 23, 2009)

thats pretty cool


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981 (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks a bit like a photoshop GBB imo but im happy to be corrected.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks like some kinda trippy _Avicularia_ although Photoshopped to the hilt. Maybe post this about some other forums Timothy? 

Very nice anyways.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> Looks a bit like a photoshop GBB imo but im happy to be corrected.


It looks more like some sort of avic to me, the pink toes kinda give it away, but other than that all I know is, I want one.


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

i think it looks like a photoshopped avic aswell


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

spicewwfc said:


> It looks more like some sort of avic to me, the pink toes kinda give it away, but other than that all I know is, I want one.


Yup that's about as far as i can think. Some sort of Avic. I'm sure if this is a real spider and if it enters the hobby it's going to cost a bomb


----------



## Lerg (Apr 15, 2010)

I know its probably a photoshop jobbie but i want one so bad lol


----------



## billsy (Nov 29, 2008)

wow.......

I hope that isn't photoshopped but i'm not holding my breath......


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

i have one :gasp:


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

i meen :blush: i want one


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

mattykyuss said:


> i have one :gasp:


You mean you wish you did 

This kid is getting the pics off his biologist friend. He's got loads of pictures of things he finds out in Brazil. He was even offering me a parcel!!!! Chances are though it would get found out and then Brazil would summons me and give me a great holiday till my trial.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

mattykyuss said:


> i have one :gasp:





mattykyuss said:


> i meen :blush: i want one


Haha

You and the rest of us!!!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> He was even offering me a parcel!!!! Chances are though it would get found out and then Brazil would summons me and give me a great holiday till my trial.


Travel to Brazil, see him, get some males and females, sellotape them to your armpits and other various other nooks and crannys, fly home, breed them, supply us all, win.

Simples!!!

:2thumb:


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

where did that come from ,you see tim ,all good ,just like the northern tree dweling funnel web ,um did i say that ,nevermind :gasp:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

not me, but then again, I suppose that won't surprise many people lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> Travel to Brazil, see him, get some males and females, sellotape them to your armpits and other various other nooks and crannys, fly home, breed them, supply us all, win.
> 
> Simples!!!
> 
> :2thumb:


Look what happened to some recent spider smuggling men  Ones doing ok though, he still has his business etc, while the other ones living it up in USA until they slap him on the wrist, or send him to jail. 

He never offered me any of those spiders anyway! That's the only one that's been found by his friend so chances of finding more are slim! In his box was going to be a few of those dodgy wanderers i know sod all about :whistling2:



mattykyuss said:


> where did that come from ,you see tim ,all good ,just like the northern tree dweling funnel web ,um did i say that ,nevermind :gasp:


I wish i had one


----------



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Ok i speak to the kid from Brazil, and no not in a dodgy way  He keeps spiders that he catches and has a decent collection. Well he just sent ne some pics of something his friend found, and i've never seen it before, so i thought i would share them with you....
> 
> It's rather gorgeous.
> 
> ...


If thats real. I WANT I WANT I WANT :whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Christie&Spence said:


> If thats real. I WANT I WANT I WANT :whistling2:


Me too  

But i still prefer your face.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Me too
> 
> But i still prefer your face.


Joke to be fair that spid purdy as well anyways what u keeping these days I see u still like all the harmless stuff


----------



## OGRE1987 (Nov 24, 2010)

*!!!!*

Great pic of a Avicularia,...but shame about all that fake colour slapped on the pic!!!!Ive got a pink spotted P.Metallica if anybodys interested,..really rare species!!!!!!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

OGRE1987 said:


> Great pic of a Avicularia,...but shame about all that fake colour slapped on the pic!!!!Ive got a pink spotted P.Metallica if anybodys interested,..really rare species!!!!!!


Lmao :no1:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> Joke to be fair that spid purdy as well anyways what u keeping these days I see u still like all the harmless stuff


I'm still keeping spiders mate, but i've toned it down a bit. It got to the stage i'd be taking a crap, and there would be an OBT sharing the bathroom with me... Ran out of room real fast. 



OGRE1987 said:


> Great pic of a Avicularia,...but shame about all that fake colour slapped on the pic!!!!Ive got a pink spotted P.Metallica if anybodys interested,..really rare species!!!!!!


It might be fake. But it might be real? That's what this thread is about!


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Get him to send the parcel to me, we split it, no come backs for you simples.:no1:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Could be real but also could be a nice photo chop of _I. seladonium_


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Is there anychance of getting the exif (could be the wrong word) data from the pic to see if it has been played with. Sorry my camera knowledge is a little limited but i'm sure you can view something that tells you.

Cracking looking T if it is real though


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

There's so many wierder animals out there than funny coloured tarantula's. why would people bother to photoshop?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

The thing is i really don't get why people think it is photoshopped? I've seen spiders that have more dazzling colours than this guy. And the colouring on it isn't hard to believe really. Look at some of the Pamphos when young, when they have that pretty christmas tree abdomen. This just looks a little like that but a deep red pink, with some orange bristles.


----------



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> The thing is i really don't get why people think it is photoshopped? I've seen spiders that have more dazzling colours than this guy. And the colouring on it isn't hard to believe really. Look at some of the Pamphos when young, when they have that pretty christmas tree abdomen. This just looks a little like that but a deep red pink, with some orange bristles.


I think its just coz it looks alot like an avic with colours on top if you see what I mean. And too the other comment:


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

In no way is this fake. Oderus is right. Its a juvie.

Most Sought After Species/Up-Coming Rock Star - Tarantula Forum

Scroll down a little...


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> The thing is i really don't get why people think it is photoshopped? I've seen spiders that have more dazzling colours than this guy. And the colouring on it isn't hard to believe really. Look at some of the Pamphos when young, when they have that pretty christmas tree abdomen. This just looks a little like that but a deep red pink, with some orange bristles.


The thing that looks off is the yellow band of setae that stops abruptly. It just doesn't look right and would be easy to photoshop. 

Not saying it's impossible, but then the story does basically go "oright guys, this dude I kind of speak to said his mate got him this spider, right, and it's like this see" (said in hilarious mockney accent).


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Exif data would be good. Its not unbelievable though, nature is an amazing thing, there are loads of spiders with amazing patterns that many none spider keepers wouldnt believe, soooo....


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

I want to believe... :flrt:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

see nick masson's post & click on the link.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Don't believe it, mother nature wouldn't be that cruel to make a ginger nut t.


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

wilkinss77 said:


> see nick masson's post & click on the link.


Its funny how peoples automatic response is to doubt! :lol2: Imagine if no one on this thread had ever seen or heard about H. Lividum or P. Metallica & someone uploaded pics of freshly moulted adult females? We all know what the general response would be and it would be very wrong. As far as slings/juvies go this species isnt anymore unbelievable looking than A. Versicolor for instance? I seladonium for sure, you guys can contact Michael for more pics if you want :2thumb:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Just to be clear I think it's only partly _seladonium _mostly the abdomen , but if more pictures come to light then maybe it is real, I seem to remember some of the other spiders that entered the hobby in the past ten years or so were thought to be fakes such as _L. violaceopes._


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

GRB said:


> The thing that looks off is the yellow band of setae that stops abruptly. It just doesn't look right and would be easy to photoshop.


Yup that's my thinking too, something is not quite right about the patch on the carapace the looks to be some shiny setae underlying it, that makes me think it's been cut and pasted from picture of another spiders dorsal abdomen or it maybe the it's first spider with u-setae in that area..


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Nick Masson said:


> Its funny how peoples automatic response is to doubt! :lol2: Imagine if no one on this thread had ever seen or heard about H. Lividum or P. Metallica & someone uploaded pics of freshly moulted adult females? We all know what the general response would be and it would be very wrong. As far as slings/juvies go this species isnt anymore unbelievable looking than A. Versicolor for instance? I seladonium for sure, you guys can contact Michael for more pics if you want :2thumb:


note how people carried on saying it's fake, even after you provided a link? they didn't even take any notice of your post!:devil:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

wilkinss77 said:


> note how people carried on saying it's fake, even after you provided a link? they didn't even take any notice of your post!:devil:



Unless I've suddenly went blind then I do not see the same spider in the link provided. 

I see some pictures of immatures that look vaguely similar if you squint.


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

GRB said:


> Unless I've suddenly went blind then I do not see the same spider in the link provided.
> 
> I see some pictures of immatures that look vaguely similar if you squint.


Squinting is a clear indication that you need glasses then... :lol2:


----------



## OGRE1987 (Nov 24, 2010)

*!!!!*



Nick Masson said:


> In no way is this fake. Oderus is right. Its a juvie.
> 
> Most Sought After Species/Up-Coming Rock Star - Tarantula Forum
> 
> Scroll down a little...


Your point is????Clicked on the link and all i see was a beautiful Iriodopelma Seladonium,.....not a juvey Avicularia in drag!!!!


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

The thread picture isnt an Avic. Although ive seen I. Seladonium nick-named the 'Frankenstein Avic'.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Nick Masson said:


> The thread picture isnt an Avic. Although ive seen I. Seladonium nick-named the 'Frankenstein Avic'.


The picture Tim posted and the one provided look different. For one, that I.seladonium doesn't seem to have that prominant band of yellow setae.


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

GRB said:


> The picture Tim posted and the one provided look different. For one, that I.seladonium doesn't seem to have that prominant band of yellow setae.


Not a big deal really. Look at a GBB sling 2nd instar...then fast forward to a 4th or 5th. Notice any difference in colour?...maybe all of it? :lol2: Colour morphs happen regularly in tarantulas & different colours come and go all the time.


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Ok i speak to the kid from Brazil, and no not in a dodgy way  He keeps spiders that he catches and has a decent collection. Well he just sent ne some pics of something his friend found, and i've never seen it before, so i thought i would share them with you....
> 
> It's rather gorgeous.
> 
> ...


Looks like this spider is the real deal afterall. Looks uncannily similar to the newly described species Thyphochlaena costae. Check out Fig.25 on page 19 of this newly published Aviculariinae revision: 

http://www.pensoft.net/J_FILES/1/articles/3500/3500-G-3-layout.pdf


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Craig Mackay said:


> Looks like this spider is the real deal afterall. Looks uncannily similar to the newly described species Thyphochlaena costae. Check out Fig.25 on page 19 of this newly published Aviculariinae revision:
> 
> http://www.pensoft.net/J_FILES/1/articles/3500/3500-G-3-layout.pdf


Sorry, page 18


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

GRB said:


> Unless I've suddenly went blind then I do not see the same spider in the link provided.
> 
> I see some pictures of immatures that look vaguely similar if you squint.


Tisk tisk!

"Unless I've suddenly _gone_ blind..."

As someone who regularly uses photoshop for just this kind of manipulation in the course of my profession, if it is indeed photoshopped, it's a very very good job and I cannot perceive the motivation for doing it. Hoodwinking a few forum nerds? Really?


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

jakakadave said:


> Tisk tisk!
> 
> "Unless I've suddenly _gone_ blind..."
> 
> As someone who regularly uses photoshop for just this kind of manipulation in the course of my profession, if it is indeed photoshopped, it's a very very good job and I cannot perceive the motivation for doing it. Hoodwinking a few forum nerds? Really?


I think you've misread this thread or misinterpreted what Grant was referring to. He was saying that the spider in the initial post is a different species from some pictures of Iridopelma seladonium (now Typhochlaena seladonium) that were linked to by someone else later in the thread. He was absolutely correct.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

_Typhochlaena costae _apparantly.

Just what we needed: Nine new species of colourful, tree-climbing tarantulas found | Mail Online


----------

